# Oldie but Goodie



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I found this on my computer. For those of you who never saw this it was going around just after hurricane Katrina....freakin hilarious

Talk about photo shop talent.....or is it?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

LMFAO!!!!!!! That is funny!!!


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

It's old, but I still LMAO when I see it.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i lol'ed to that is a good one


----------



## goodtimes750 (Aug 12, 2009)

lmao. talent indeed


----------



## tow truck (Aug 8, 2009)

I never saw it, but it had me laughing,,,,


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Me too!! That is great!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

like everyone else 1st time seeing that some funny chit


----------

